# Falling Apart After 50



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

I am 54. In the past 3 1/2 years I have been diagnosed with degenerative disc disease, sciatica, arthritis in both knees and my left foot, and tarsal tunnel syndrome (pinched nerves in both feet). Yesterday I was diagnosed with psoriatic arthritis in both hands and may be having a problem with it in one hip.

Anyone else fall apart after 50??


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Yeah, early 50's is when the body starts falling apart, especially if you have not kept in in good shape before that.

Both Yoga and Ti Chi will help with flexibility which will make life a bit easier.


----------



## Bast (Nov 2, 2008)

I think 50 is the jump off point for when everything falls apart


----------



## libertygirl (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh gosh! Sounds like a good time to stop being diagnosed.... sorry for all of your aches!


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

It is time to STOP going to those DOCTORS! They are only telling you BAD things!


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

Good Lord, if the 50's are worse than my 40's I need to stop while I am ahead.


----------



## JoePa (Mar 14, 2013)

Boy - I must be lucky - I'll be 80 and still in real good shape - the last two days I cut up a large oat tree that fell over - got 4 pickup loads of wood - earlier this year I cut up trees and got 5 chords of wood to burn this coming winter - I still climb trees when I go deer hunting - have a very large garden - I'm always busy doing something around the property - why is one person so much healthier than another - I'd say that a large part is the genes you are born with - that is just plain luck - the other part is how you lived your life - no smoking - eat good - exercise - adequate rest - good humor - low or no stress - at my age I thank God every day that He gives me - when He calls me I'm ready to go - my bags are packed - eep:


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

They call them the golden years because it takes alot of gold to afford the doctors. 

Please, stop going to the doctor. If you keep going, they just eventually find something wrong..... My thought is, ignorance is bliss....! I know I have aches and pains, but maybe I am better off not knowing what it is.... Sure my back hurts, and my knee feels like it's going out on me all the time. My right hand kills me every time I roll out cinnamon rolls (I have a bakery) and I just cannot stop - so I just keep going and try not to worry about it....all these aches and pains aren't fatal.


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

DH and I are in our 50's and have been shocked at how many of our school mates have fallen apart. My husband has been disabled for years with an autoimmune disease and can now barely walk. We went to a small country school of maybe 20 graduating class and here's what we know of - 2 killed themselves, 2 died of cancer, a couple car wrecks, one had a stroke and is now in a nursing home, two of my best girlfriends have had heart attacks and open heart surgery, one guy has cancer now and lost his bladder and prostate, a couple other guys with heart attacks, and it goes on and on. I have no idea why our class is in such bad shape. Our parents lived to a very ripe old age, makes me wonder!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

BTDT but I am too tired to talk about it right now. 

Yeah.....

The GOOD thing is that I am going to be put on pills, so that I no longer have to take a shot every other day!!!!!

For what it is worth, my daughters fiance's Father blames fall out from the nuclear tests for all of the auto immune diseases we are having.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I think you are as young or old as you think you are.
50 is the new 30, bald is the new blond, I'm in pretty good shape for the condition I'm in.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Aging is not for the timid!

Though I rarely admit to being 71, I also know that I've pushed my body all my life and am paying for it! One of my favorite saying is that I'd rather wear out than rust out.

Take it one day at a time and don't worry about tomorrow's discomforts.


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

To say the least I'm a bit passed 50 but I'm in great shape and do more physical work daily than people 1/2 my age , The only thing I have noticed is my hair is a little thinner than a few years back other than that I good to go , all 4 of my grand parents passed at the ripe old age of 102 Both of my grandfathers died on their farms while out working . 1 fell and hit his head clearing a ditch from a storm and the other from a tractor accident . It's got a lot to do with genetics good real food and exercise . I take 1 asprin a day (just because Ms Grumpy makes me ) and that's it ! Get up and get moving sitting on the couch altho comfortable is just bringing death one day closer ! I'm 6'2" and 245 lbs and going strong the neighbors call me when they need help with taking down a tree or need me to run my tractor to help them and they are in their 40's


----------



## NBC3Mom (May 14, 2005)

I was diagnosed with breast cancer 4 years ago at age 60. Being a survivor has made me feel stronger and more in control of my body. I feel like I was given a 2nd chance at life and I plan to make the most of it. Exercising, eating right, limiting wine to 1 glass/week, getting enough sleep, being optimistic about life. I don't complain about an occasional headache or cold now, I don't act my age either and I feel great!


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Are you evaluating what you are eating or taking meds? I have the same issues and have found that I can cause a flair by eating certain foods. I'm an active 70 y/o and have a tendency to push through most aches & pains. I'm with Ardie on this - I'd rather slide in broadside saying Wow, what a ride.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

For those who say stop seeing the doctors - unfortunately dealing with chronic pain, doctor visits are my new norm. With medications and therapies, I'm able to maintain normal activity - more activity than a lot of folks around me. If I do something very physical one day - like help DH stack a cord of wood - then I can plan on having to take it easy the next day. Most people would not know I have physical problems unless they saw me picking something up off the floor, getting up from a chair after sitting too long, or heaven forbid, trying to get up off the floor!! 

I'm hoping my new medication with take away some of the pain in my hands. It hurts to hold the car steering wheel, push a shopping cart, or wash my hands.

Ardie - I ran hard when I was younger as well! I just thought it wouldn't catch up with me till I was in my 70's or 80's!


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Get your vitamins including several Vit D/Calcium pills per day, exercise at least 1 hour per day with vigorous exercise 3 times a week, try to eat better (more OJ, fresh fruits and veggies). Even with all that, you will still fall apart a bit, but at least you will be function-able. 

After 50 it is more a battle to hold the line rather than make advances. I now do pushups almost daily and some light weights just to keep muscle from disappearing. Also, I run almost 4 miles every other day. The running helps keep up bone mass. The exercise is important in a lot of ways - I believe it helps the body stay cleansed of impurities besides all the other benefits. 

I emphasize with you Cindy in that you are in great pain. You should look into nutrition and maybe find a doctor that specializes in this rather than meds.


----------



## cjean (May 1, 2007)

Just a small, humble health tip that you might be interested in....

My husband, who is 41, has had severe psoriatic arthritis for years. He was a heavy equipment mechanic, and when he would try to work on anything in freezing weather, he would practically be in tears because his hands hurt so bad.

During one particularly bad outbreak of psoriasis and arthritis, we stumbled upon a supplemental oil mixture that was called theraflax. It contained a mix of borage, flax and black cumin oil (black seed oil). He took it for about 3 months, and nearly all of his pain was relieved. Now, he just takes a daily dose of black seed oil, about a tablespoon or so, and it keeps it under control.


----------



## Pinetop Hunting (Aug 1, 2013)

So how's the sex drive at near 60? Cialis anyone? Lol


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Cindy in NY said:


> For those who say stop seeing the doctors - unfortunately dealing with chronic pain, doctor visits are my new norm. With medications and therapies, I'm able to maintain normal activity - more activity than a lot of folks around me. If I do something very physical one day - like help DH stack a cord of wood - then I can plan on having to take it easy the next day. Most people would not know I have physical problems unless they saw me picking something up off the floor, getting up from a chair after sitting too long, or heaven forbid, trying to get up off the floor!!
> 
> I'm hoping my new medication with take away some of the pain in my hands. It hurts to hold the car steering wheel, push a shopping cart, or wash my hands.
> 
> Ardie - I ran hard when I was younger as well! I just thought it wouldn't catch up with me till I was in my 70's or 80's!


Now I've was told that because I contracted polio at a very young age, my body was weakened and damaged. Well duh! I've lived a fairly normal life but aging has hit me most in the last 10 years. I just take it one day at a time. Some days are better than others. Oh well, life isn't fair!


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

why'd you wait so long?

The real achievers start in the early 40's.....


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

JoePa said:


> Boy - I must be lucky - I'll be 80 and still in real good shape - the last two days I cut up a large oat tree that fell over - got 4 pickup loads of wood - earlier this year I cut up trees and got 5 chords of wood to burn this coming winter - I still climb trees when I go deer hunting - have a very large garden - I'm always busy doing something around the property - why is one person so much healthier than another - I'd say that a large part is the genes you are born with - that is just plain luck - the other part is how you lived your life - no smoking - eat good - exercise - adequate rest - good humor - low or no stress - at my age I thank God every day that He gives me - when He calls me I'm ready to go - my bags are packed - eep:


You going to be one the only few i ever knew that died in good health :hysterical::cowboy:


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

farmerj said:


> why'd you wait so long?
> 
> The real achievers start in the early 40's.....


I must be an overachiever...I started falling apart at age 30. That was the year I was in the hospital four or five times, had two surgeries, was diagnosed with arthritis and thyroid problems. 

It's been downhill since then. I am also 54 and have problems (many the same as Cindy) from head to toe...inside and out! 

It ain't fun, that's for sure! :stars:


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Momma said it is not your age, it is your mileage! I think that most of mine was in four wheel drive! I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Joe has arthirits & carpal tunnel pretty bad. Just this week he started drinking a cup of hot water with a tsp of cinnamon & 2 TBS of honey. Only a week and he is not hurting hardly at all & has more flexability.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

It was shortly after I turned fifty that I started falling apart. My ticker jumped out of time permanently first time I met my Yvonne. Then cancer took my voice, the radiation treatments wiped out my thyroid and saliva glands, along with creating other issues in my neck and throat, the chemo treatments got my hands and feet, I simply cannot be in the cold more than 5 to 10 minutes. About mid fifties there came along the diabetes. Seems like I have always had a lot of back and leg pain.... that might have been letting that durn tractor run over me when I was about 16 or 17, not real sure. I turned 60 a couple years back, and noticed other things just aint what they used to be either, I never used to have to get up 3 or 4 times a night, and the old song about "I may not be as good as I once was, but I am as good once as I ever was" has become more reality than amusement! Many a morning these days when I wake up, I look up and say.... "Hey, old man....did you forget somebody last night!" Daddy tells me if I make through my 60s and 70s the 80s are even worse! 

ETA: I have gotten used to the pain, I just wish it didnt hurt so much.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> It was shortly after I turned fifty that I started falling apart. My ticker jumped out of time permanently first time I met my Yvonne. Then cancer took my voice, the radiation treatments wiped out my thyroid and saliva glands, along with creating other issues in my neck and throat, the chemo treatments got my hands and feet, I simply cannot be in the cold more than 5 to 10 minutes. About mid fifties there came along the diabetes. Seems like I have always had a lot of back and leg pain.... that might have been letting that durn tractor run over me when I was about 16 or 17, not real sure. I turned 60 a couple years back, and noticed other things just aint what they used to be either, I never used to have to get up 3 or 4 times a night, and the old song about "I may not be as good as I once was, but I am as good once as I ever was" has become more reality than amusement! Many a morning these days when I wake up, I look up and say.... "Hey, old man....did you forget somebody last night!" Daddy tells me if I make through my 60s and 70s the 80s are even worse!
> 
> ETA: I have gotten used to the pain, I just wish it didnt hurt so much.


One of my ex-husband's sayings comes to mind, "It will quit feel better when it quits hurting!"


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

I am 69 and happy to be alive and with most of my faculties intact. My hearing or lack of it is the most disturbing problem. Oh there is the carpel tunnel and arthritis in both hands that makes many things I do very painful but grateful I can hand milk my goat. I have hypertension, diabetes type 2, severe allergies, and elevated liver enzymes that puzzle my doctor as I do not drink and do not have any kind of hepatitis. Oh well I just rest between chores and keep on trucking. 
Please keep going to your doctor. Not going will not make anything better. I hate taking medicine but have an assortment of pills and nasal sprays that I take every day.
Keep a positive attitude and keep doing what you love to do. :dance:


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Pinetop Hunting said:


> So how's the sex drive at near 60? Cialis anyone? Lol


Sex drive? whats that???
Oh wait I think I remember that from my younger days.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

I'm actually in better shape now than I was 10 years ago. Moving to more of a desk job back about 12 years ago was going to be the death of me.

But, I'm getting tired of medical folks saying, "Well, you know, when you reach a certain age ..."

And, I keep breaking stuff. Last fall, it was a collar bone. Now, I've overstressed a foot by running too much on uneven road shoulders.

The foot doctor's remedy takes an hour of stretching and icing down at night, 15 minutes of stretching in the morning and bits of stretching during the day.

Fitting all that in along with work, sleep, chores, time for exercise is a bit of a challenge.

But the alternative is a steroid shot straight into the arch of my foot or surgery. I'll try the ice and other stuff, first.

It will eventually get better. Then, I'll probably break something else.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

If I started listing everything that is wrong with my body, I'd get depressed!


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I don't think there is much to worry about. Some things we just have to endure and get on with life. Our bodies do break down as we age. If we eat well, maintain a healthy weight, hydrate, exercise sensibly and have a happy family and social life then we can live a happy life as we age. That is not to say that you will avoid aches and pains and the deteriorations and even shut downs of your systems. Much of what ails us as we age is either hereditary or natural degeneration. And the healthiest people can be just as susceptible to diseases.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

DH and I both had to retire early due to health. I made it to 58 and he made it to 59. We both worked public service jobs and would still be working if we could. 

As for falling apart, mine happened after the 2nd heart surgery in 2004. My first heart surgery in 1997 was such a positive healing for me at age 47, and it was difficult to accept that the 2nd surgery couldn't provide that for me again at age 54. 

DH came to near death in 2002 and spent almost a month in ICU. He was eventually diagnosed with Crohns disease, and due to the massive amounts of steroids he had to take, he became an instant insulin dependent diabetic. 

We're so grateful we have each other to take care of, look after, protect, defend. We celebrated 35 years of marriage this month. We're both 63 and so many of our peers have died or lost their spouse.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

55 next month. At least I get straight A's at it. Asthma, arthritis, acid reflux disease, atrial premature contractions. 

But oh no doesn't stop there. More letters! I always was an overachiever: hiatal (sp?) hernia, IBS-D (severe), premature ventricular contractions, 2 shoulder surgeries, hysterectomy. 

I often wonder if I am the single reason everyone's health insurance has to be so high! 

My mom on the other hand, went to 77 and just now was diagnosed w/high blood pressure, and moderate to severe osteoporosis. My doc told me I am the poster girl for Osteoporosis, age, fair skinned, small petite not overweight, post menopausal. She did finally get me to begin taking calcium/Vit D. Then when Mom just now this week got the diagnosis of the osteoporosis, well I think we can add the letter O to my list.


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

Cornhusker said:


> I think you are as young or old as you think you are.
> 50 is the new 30, bald is the new blond, I'm in pretty good shape for the condition I'm in.


Yes!, I have to agree with you on that. I'm 73 and still going along pretty good. I can still swing an axe or play one a bit too. LOL.
I don't try to do much running now though. I mostly just jog. In the words of the song..... " I ain't as good as I once was. But I'm as good once as I ever was".

I went to a Cardiologist a couple times. But I'm doing fine now.

Yeah..."You are as young as you think you are......" Or as young as you can get by with Acting...LOL!:thumb:


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Cindy in NY said:


> For those who say stop seeing the doctors - unfortunately dealing with chronic pain, doctor visits are my new norm. With medications and therapies, I'm able to maintain normal activity - more activity than a lot of folks around me. If I do something very physical one day - like help DH stack a cord of wood - then I can plan on having to take it easy the next day. Most people would not know I have physical problems unless they saw me picking something up off the floor, getting up from a chair after sitting too long, or heaven forbid, trying to get up off the floor!!
> 
> I'm hoping my new medication with take away some of the pain in my hands. It hurts to hold the car steering wheel, push a shopping cart, or wash my hands.
> 
> Ardie - I ran hard when I was younger as well! I just thought it wouldn't catch up with me till I was in my 70's or 80's!




I have a few of your same issues & almost your age Cindy so I know how you feel.
I was taking pain/anti inflamatory RX's & over the counter Motrin daily, sometimes 2 & 3 times a day for awhile & don't like taking a lot of med's.

I started eating Gluten Free after this past Christmas & it really helps me A LOT! I very rarely take Motrin now, maybe 3 times a week & no more RX pain med's, my knee's, etc. feel so much better.
I know it doesn't help everyone but I say give it a try, at least 6 to 8 weeks & see if you don't notice a big difference.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

at the age of 62, I might make a suggestion.
put your health on "project status" and make it your # 1 priority. Begin to take any supplements that might help (like glucosamine chondroitin for the arthritis, etc>) avoid all immflamatory foods (see google ..antiimmflamatory diet) ..walk at least an hour a day (get good shoes like new balance and work up to it)..i have polyperepherial neuropathy and arthritis and walking keeps me limber and much more painfree...go to the exercise dept of the store and pick up some weights..find out which size you can lift for 12 reps..buy a set of those ones..and do weightlifting exercises with those every other day..don't buy lighter as they won't challenge your muscles.
also if you can find a cardio exercise you can do...and watch the amount of carbs you eat..net carbs are carbs minus fiber, try to keep them below 130 grams per day..high on good protein and good fat..if you are hungry after that..eat protein or fat, but not carbs..eat your carbs spread out over the day and best to have your high carbs between 5 and 7 pm..nothing after 8 pm..

this might help


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Exercise is the best thing overall. Along with that is stretching.


----------



## Gigi Byrne (Aug 21, 2020)

Cindy in NY said:


> I am 54. In the past 3 1/2 years I have been diagnosed with degenerative disc disease, sciatica, arthritis in both knees and my left foot, and tarsal tunnel syndrome (pinched nerves in both feet). Yesterday I was diagnosed with psoriatic arthritis in both hands and may be having a problem with it in one hip.
> 
> Anyone else fall apart after 50??


You sound like me! How are you doing these days?


Miss Kay said:


> DH and I are in our 50's and have been shocked at how many of our school mates have fallen apart. My husband has been disabled for years with an autoimmune disease and can now barely walk. We went to a small country school of maybe 20 graduating class and here's what we know of - 2 killed themselves, 2 died of cancer, a couple car wrecks, one had a stroke and is now in a nursing home, two of my best girlfriends have had heart attacks and open heart surgery, one guy has cancer now and lost his bladder and prostate, a couple other guys with heart attacks, and it goes on and on. I have no idea why our class is in such bad shape. Our parents lived to a very ripe old age, makes me wonder!


Wow! Sorry to hear. What type of autoimmune disease do you both have?


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Another *old* thread - this one from 2013, thanks to *Recommended Reading....*

Not too sure Cindy'll and Miss Kay will answer you, Gigi....


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I started going downhill at around 50 years of age. High blood pressure, Type 2 diabetes, high cholesterol, obese weight category, etc. I was on five prescribed medications.

At age 65, I started a whole food, plant-based lifestyle. All of those former problems are history. No more meds and I am the correct weight for my height. I have more energy now then I did 10 years ago.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

At 53 I was in the best shape of my life having worked for 5 years to get back into shape, lose weight and get fit. The clothes I wore as a teenager all fit again and I could hike with my dogs for hours. But then (out of the blue and with no warning symptoms until the catastrophe) I was diagnosed with terminal cancer and given a couple of months if the treatment did not work. 

Apparently there is a lot of donkey DNA in my makeup as I never accepted this and was determined to stay alive for my family. 13 years later I am still fighting the cancer with new treatments. One of my hematologists just said last week that it is amazing what I have had to deal with but the reality is that I have been very lucky in that a lot of new treatments and chemotherapy for my cancer has been developed over the last decade. Sadly because Multiple Myeloma has changed from a rare blood cancer affecting only the old to one that now hits people of all ages and has increased in cases dramatically. 

I also have heart problems, severe arthritis in all the major joints and destruction of the long bones and have just finished two years of daily, then weekly, then monthly chemotherapy. The cancer is on the move again so what happens next is a question. But isn't life at any age just beautiful? I think so with every extra day.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I fell apart as well! I walk with a cane, now

I prioritized. Now that my most important things have been accomplished (Kids grown and moved out, elderly MIL passed on, and my DH retired this summer) I am rubbing my hands together and looking around with glee!.

Last year I told my DH that I did not want to travel during the NEXT summer (that would be THIS summer: the one we are having right now) because I was focusing all of my energy into whipping my little homestead into shape, but that I would like to travel on short trips during the winter.

Then COVID hit and we would not have traveled this summer anyways.

SO! I am working on a couple of backyard projects right now and perhaps this winter, COVID allowing, we will travel a bit. I have already told DH that after the schools start and the number of tourists have been reduced that I would like to rent a cabin for a couple of days and go fishing. That sounds like something we can safely do even though COVID will still be around!


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Here I am 7 years later (after my initial post) so I thought this might be a good thread for those who posted to review. For me, my running has been curtailed to 2.25 miles and my running style is now a modified form of speed walking where my feet leave the ground, but only barely to minimize impact on my back and knees. About 5 years ago my running put me in a lot of pain! I thank God I can still run at all! Am taking Vitamin D, B, C daily along with iron and a prostate supplement and a lot of ginger in root form and as extract. Was diagnosed with prostate cancer about 3 years ago but I am certain I have had it for at least 5 years. Am on a mostly raw vegetable whole food diet now (for last 3 years). Wake up middle of the night almost every night, but manage to piece together enough sleep most of the time. Otherwise, I feel pretty good. Am 61 and can retire next summer and Lord willing, I will still be in OK condition.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

CJBegins said:


> Good Lord, if the 50's are worse than my 40's I need to stop while I am ahead.


I didn't start having any pain problems till i was around 75. Now i take a pain pill morning and night which takes care of pain.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Terri said:


> I fell apart as well! I walk with a cane, now
> 
> I prioritized. Now that my most important things have been accomplished (Kids grown and moved out, elderly MIL passed on, and my DH retired this summer) I am rubbing my hands together and looking around with glee!.
> 
> ...


Set to go to Fl. fishing in May then this Covid. Now i would like to go in Sept or Oct. if possible. I love snook fishing in Fl.


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

My retirement plans were based on expecting to feel like I did when I was planning. Hiking the AT and the North Country Trail when I was 30 turned into buying an Aspen Motorcycle Camper when I was 40 to buying a teardrop trailer at 50 to realizing that I was in too bad a shape for any of that. When my maternal host beast died and left a little money I bought myself a lilsnoozy all electric molded fiberglass camper trailer. Grandmotherbear s Den. But with crappy health and memory disorder have not been able to get anywhere near the use I had expected out of it. The 2017 month long trip to Nova Scotia, Cape Breton island and Newfoundland turned into approx 2 1/2 weeks after GFB lost his passport on the way up & had to get it reissued (needed to put him on Amtrak back to Florida to search for his documentation, and get overnight service from a private reissue service) and 2018 trip to Montreal &Quebec turned into a 3 night trip -that was the year I mostly lived in the hospital. 2019 a tow driver unhitched the snoozy from the van while I was in it and I almost went over a cliff edge in it. 2020 corona virus. I sure hope I get a few more trips out of it. So yeah. Things fall apart, as Yeats said.


----------



## Farmerjack41 (Jun 6, 2017)

Have been very blessed. My health has been very good. Will be 79 in ten days or so. Had polio in 1953, probably the cause of back problems, that and 34 years in a patrol car. Take no medicines, other than aspirin. Probably don't eat the correct food all the time, and drink too much Pepsi. Probably should not be smoking a pipe, but after more than 60 years, a little late to worry about that. Have always been very slim so not carrying extra weight.
Big notice for me is that 100 lbs.bales of hay are getting heavy, real heavy.
As I said, am very blessed and thank the Lord every night.


----------



## brosil (Dec 15, 2003)

I have found that every decade is like falling of a cliff. All of a sudden, I'm at a new level of decrepitude. I have found that a monthly massage by a Licensed Massage Therapist skilled in Medi-cupping does wonders for me. Find one that actually knows what they are doing.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Farmerjack41 said:


> Big notice for me is that 100 lbs.bales of hay are getting heavy, real heavy.
> As I said, am very blessed and thank the Lord every night.


You are very blessed! Those 100 pound bales would really mess with me now. I have a degenerate disk so I have to really watch it.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

Started really hitting the gym in my late thirties and around forty started having problems with the treadmill. 6weeks after turning forty I had my first heart catheter with stint. In the 10 years following I had 4 more developed an autoimmune disorder. Diabetes. Osteoporosis with 3 back fractures. I am scared to turn 60


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I ran cross country in highschool. My coach told me then that if you run as a young man, you can quit, but it will always be easier to get back in shape than if you had never done it.
He was right.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

Geez. I'm 52ish. Y'all are scaring me.

That being said. I have started doing dumbell lifts and stretches and lots of leg lifts and stretches.

It has helped my back pain immensely.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

At 56 I can still walk ten miles, keep up with the grandkids and feel just fine. The only issues I have are pretty minor. Bunions run in my family and yes I got those in my fifties. My feet look pretty normal but I admit they do hurt. I had elevated blood pressure after losing my twin sister at the time I was making a big move back to our island house recently but only for a 3 month period. Since I am now moved here, it went back down. My vitals this week were 49 resting heart beat, 102 over 63 on systolic which is very normal for me. That is much better then the 136 upper number a few weeks back before I got here. I have excellent health according to the dr, a little knee pain I am working on strengthening my muscles to support better from breaking it a few years back...not knowing I broke my knee...kept walking on it and it healed. I strained my right tendon with work and then the move...that will get better on its own with proper care. I have very little grey and feel like I am very fortunate. My brother has Gout at 52, my older sister has Gout also in her fifties when that started, both needed their gall bladders removed and my half sister same cards were dealt. Those two ladies struggle with their weight and had bariatric surgeries. I am slender and take after my Moms side. This said, having my twin die from ALS was a devastating loss. We never saw that coming when we were younger. We had so much longevity in family and both of us ate organic foods, exercised, very little alcohol, no cigarettes etc. I don't eat junk food and eat at home. Rarely do I want food out. I avoid processes foods as much as possible. I am the only one in my family in this current health. None of my 5 living siblings are even close to my health which is so sad. Every day is a gift and pain is part of life. I feel very fortunate to have my health to this degree.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

I've been out working one of the young guys on our crew. In his defense, he is very new to the trades.

He is amazed at what I can lift and move. It is just normal construction work to me.

The other day he commented that I seem to be a pretty fit guy.

Of course, he doesn't see me crawl out of bed in the mornings, and I'm not going to let him see that pretty much every part of me hurts at some point in the day. 😁


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

I just turned 65 last month. Osteoarthrities in both knees, back and right hip. Had left knee replaced last Monday (14th) so recovering from that. Other than that, all good. Last blood tests and physical showed no problems. My problem is that, since I have no neck (19-1/2") all them medical people insist I must have sleep apnia. I don't.


----------



## nodak3 (Feb 5, 2003)

Degenerating discs and arthritis hit me hard a few back. But I am one of the very lucky ones. Moved down from high altitude living in Co. to the Ozarks. 

Best thing I ever did health wise. Pain gone, sleep great, very active, happy, healthy in my 70's.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Put me in the falling apart camp! At 55 I'm overweight, have bone on bone arthritis in my knees and HB. But even with that, waking up in the morning with all the aches and pains is still better than the alternative!


----------

